# Disappearing smiley



## Piratecat

Say goodbye to him! We'll be replacing it with two other at some point in the next few days.


----------



## AGGEMAM

But that's the one I like the most 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Why? Why? Why?


----------



## alsih2o

could we just arrange for soemthing to finally fall out of the sky on him? he seems to have been waiting for it for quite a while.


----------



## guedo79

Can we vote?  I want a devil one and an angel one and a doggie one and a kitty one and a.....


----------



## Crothian

No, I liked rolley eyes


----------



## Darkness

guedo79 said:
			
		

> I want a devil one and an angel one and a doggie one and a kitty one and a.....



IMNSHO, we should add all of these without a vote.

...

Except for the doggie one.


----------



## Darkness

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Why? Why? Why?



He's finally being banned for the rudeness in almost every single post he was ever involved in.


----------



## Hypersmurf

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Say goodbye to him!




... and there was much rejoicing in the streets...

-Hyp.


----------



## diaglo

so we won't see people do their own emphasis...

i mean a smiley/ emoticon is just a quick an easy thingie to click.

people can still italicized or :: or box in the stuff they want to say


----------



## HellHound

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Say goodbye to him! We'll be replacing it with two other at some point in the next few days.






Bah.

_kidding, good riddance_


----------



## Hand of Evil

Not Fred, I knew him well, he was here when started, we was here doing the good and bad, he was....

What he was the terrorist smiley that performed board slow downs around noon!

Off with his head, may he rot in smiley hell!


----------



## guedo79

Darkness said:
			
		

> Except for the doggie one.




<img src="images/smilies/rolleyes.gif" border="0" alt="" title="roll eyes (sarcastic)" smilieid="8" />

You can't please everyone.

Of course, he doesn't have to go away......he just won't be in the list of standard smilies.


----------



## DaveMage

'Tis a sad day for the emoticons of the world...

 


But, at least my favorite one is still there:  --->


----------



## the Jester

So what will the new ones be?

I'll miss- ooh!  He's gone already!!


----------



## diaglo

the Jester said:
			
		

> So what will the new ones be?
> 
> I'll miss- ooh!  He's gone already!!






no he's not.


----------



## hong

Might I suggest replacing it with this one:






First discovered by Airwolf, I believe.


----------



## Gez

If there was a vote, I would vote for importing all of Nutkinland's smilies; but I know Morrus don't want to.


----------



## Piratecat

With respect, Gez, he isn't the only one.


----------



## the Jester

Any word on th enew ones yet?  

Angel/devil?


----------



## RangerWickett

How about a little d20 instead of a smiley face?  No, that's silly.

Ooh!  Ooh!  A tiny little yellow version of Eric Noah's head!  There could be a dozen smileys, each with a different beard.


----------



## LightPhoenix

I'm just curious as to the actual reasoning for getting rid of the smiley.

It promotes rude posts?  There will always be people that will make rude posts, regardless of the existence of the smiley.  Sure, it happens to be a smiley that rude people use as sort of a visual insult, but that doesn't mean it isn't or hasn't been used for its intended usage either.


----------



## Darkness

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> It promotes rude posts?



IMO, no; rather, it is rude in itself.


----------



## LightPhoenix

Darkness said:
			
		

> IMO, no; rather, it is rude in itself.



I guess it is, and I'm sure it's been debated by the mods anyway, so I guess there's not much more to say.

Why only two new smileys?


----------



## Hand of Evil

only two slots showing


----------



## Gez

For the two new smileys, I propose the "complain" one from NKL. It's just too cute.


----------



## Alatriste

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Say goodbye to him! We'll be replacing it with two other at some point in the next few days.





Almost a week latter and I can still use it 

_Ducks and hides to evade PKitty's wrath_


----------



## jdavis

Could we have the "I'm with stupid" one? It would make it so easy when I'm just posting to up my postcount, save on all that typing and such.


----------



## Alatriste

Note: No offense meant


----------



## jdavis

Alatriste said:
			
		

> Note: No offense meant


----------



## Mirth

I must admit this thread has a tiny bit of teh funney.


----------



## Gez




----------



## diaglo

what are the max number of emoticons again?


----------



## Horacio

Gez said:
			
		

>




Those French guys, always rolling eyes...


----------



## Hand of Evil

I say lets go with...


----------



## Mirth

Horacio said:
			
		

> Those French guys, always rolling eyes...




When they should be rolling on deodorant... :ducks: :covers:


----------



## Nifelhein

I love AtS smiles... we have roll, twisted evil, the only one I dislike is the one with the stick tongue, he is not very clear, in my opinion.

And the roll eyes are animated, check the one in the first page top posts...


----------



## HellHound

WHOA.

Horacio?

Wow... long time no see! (moving over to the Hive now!)


----------



## Horacio

HellHound said:
			
		

> WHOA.
> 
> Horacio?
> 
> Wow... long time no see! (moving over to the Hive now!)




Hey, Hound, a long time yes!
_Moving to Hive too_


----------



## Darkness

Wow! It's the Spaniard who's cleverly disguised as a Frenchman!


----------



## Gez

Darkness said:
			
		

> Wow! It's the Spaniard who's cleverly disguised as a Frenchman!




C'est un Espagnol Brestois.  (Horacio will get it.)

Welcome back, Horacio!


----------



## Horacio

Gez said:
			
		

> C'est un Espagnol Brestois.  (Horacio will get it.)
> 
> Welcome back, Horacio!



 Ou on peut dire aussi que je suis un Breton de Madrid... 

Thanks, Gez!


----------



## AGGEMAM

Horacio said:
			
		

> Ou on peut dire aussi que je suis un Breton de Madrid...




LOL


----------



## Ferret

Any chance of a laughing smiley? LOL and other abbreviations, I don't like.

shame to see the rolly eye one to go.


----------



## Li Shenron

Darkness said:
			
		

> IMO, no; rather, it is rude in itself.




I am really having a hard time in understanding...

What about this   or this   , they look insulting!


----------



## KnowTheToe

How can an emotiocon be insulting.  I used it to roll eyes at my own statements.  Do I need professional help?  

Really, it is about time we got the emoticons under control, those darned unrully little turds were getting on my nerves.  At least we are not geting too PC her on the boards.


----------



## Li Shenron

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> How can an emotiocon be insulting.  I used it to roll eyes at my own statements.  Do I need professional help?




In fact that's what I though the roll-eye one used to mean... I used it after confessing a silly mistake I have done as a DM typically, definitely NOT as a response to someone else's comment! And I didn't even notice that so many posters used it that way...

About the other 2, if roll-eye is "rude" then those 2 must be "insulting" or something similar...


----------



## Darkness

Li Shenron said:
			
		

> In fact that's what I though the roll-eye one used to mean... I used it after confessing a silly mistake I have done as a DM typically, definitely NOT as a response to someone else's comment!



That's what the blush (  ) smiley is for.


----------



## diaglo

= to roll your eyes at the statement just before or just after the emoticon.

it is a snide remark about how you feel the statement is not correct. it is rude. but not necessarily the only rude comment made in the thread.

many times it is used to respond to other rude comments, which don't contain smileys.


----------



## Nifelhein

Well, I always used it when I make a ironic statement or joke, that I don't necessarily mean...

Anyhow, I love roll eyes... he is so... ironic!


----------



## Horacio

I also find it ironic and useful. It can be rude, yes, but words can be rude too, and nobody has suggested to ban words from the forum


----------



## Nifelhein

Rude? The emoticon is not rude, it is the people who use it that are so. Many people make good use of it and that is proof enough, in my opinion.

Anyway, that is the old problem, do we ban people or the means they have to set things aflame?


----------



## Horacio

Nifelhein said:
			
		

> Rude? The emoticon is not rude, it is the people who use it that are so. Many people make good use of it and that is proof enough, in my opinion.
> 
> Anyway, that is the old problem, do we ban people or the means they have to set things aflame?



 That was what I wanted to say, wasn't it?


----------



## Nifelhein

Yep, just wanted to join the chorus!


----------



## Horacio

Nifelhein said:
			
		

> Yep, just wanted to join the chorus!


----------



## Darkness

Horacio said:
			
		

> I also find it ironic and useful. It can be rude, yes, but words can be rude too, and nobody has suggested to ban words from the forum



Certain words _are_ banned from the forum.


----------



## Horacio

Darkness said:
			
		

> Certain words _are_ banned from the forum.



 You know what I meant...


----------



## Gez

I'm just doing some optical gymnastic. It's good for your eyes. Roll them frequently. It gives them greater mobility, and prevents strabism.


----------



## Horacio

Gez said:
			
		

> I'm just doing some optical gymnastic. It's good for your eyes. Roll them frequently. It gives them greater mobility, and prevents strabism.



 That was a wise advise...


----------



## Ashwyn

If we're getting one from Nutkinland, I suggest this one:


----------



## Darkness

Horacio said:
			
		

> You know what I meant...


----------



## Horacio

Darkness said:
			
		

>


----------



## Desdichado

So, what's the deal?  It's gone from the list of little "hot buttons", but you can still use the smily.  And what are the new ones?  Are we going to get a preview of coming attractions at any time?


----------



## Horacio

Too many questions, Joshua, too many questions


----------



## Desdichado

But not enough answers!


----------



## evileeyore

Horacio said:
			
		

> I also find it ironic and useful. It can be rude, yes, but words can be rude too, and nobody has suggested to ban words from the forum




What do you mean there are no banned words?  These 



Spoiler



.                     .


ban words all the 



Spoiler



.                      .


 time,  I mean 



Spoiler



.                 .


 and 



Spoiler



.                      .


 the 



Spoiler



.                  .





Spoiler



.                     .


 sake!

 

TTFN--EvilE

Editted for language!


----------



## Horacio

Words are dangerous, remember, the keyboard is more powerful than the sword


----------



## kirinke

Horacio said:
			
		

> Words are dangerous, remember, the keyboard is more powerful than the sword




_and paranoia is a gooood thing.  _


----------



## Horacio

A paranoid gamer ? Nooooooooooo


----------



## kirinke

Horacio said:
			
		

> A paranoid gamer ? Nooooooooooo




whoot. naaa. i just have a healthy dose of paranoia. it's why my characters last so long. even the good ones don't trust anyone. ^)^ ohhh, they're polite and all, but they still wear their elven chainmail to bed at night and sleep with both eyes open. (yes i prefer elven characters)


----------



## Horacio

Gamer     = =>  Paranoid
Paranoid  =/=>  Gamer


----------



## kirinke

Horacio said:
			
		

> Gamer     = =>  Paranoid
> Paranoid  =/=>  Gamer




*tries to look wise, failing her bluff check miserably, breaks out laughing.
indeed. ^_^


----------



## Horacio

Trying to keep serious, re-reading this silly thread, breaks out laughing too... 

Anyways, I like the


----------



## Gez

I prefer paranoiac to paranoid. (There's also paranoic.)

It rhymes with maniac rather than with humanoid.


----------



## Horacio

But paranoid rhymes with android, and everybody knows that all world leaders (including Morrus) are indeed androids created by the little grey aliens in a secret conspiracy to gain global control and steal our freedom using control rays emitted by cell phones...


----------



## kirinke

Horacio said:
			
		

> But paranoid rhymes with android, and everybody knows that all world leaders (including Morrus) are indeed androids created by the little grey aliens in a secret conspiracy to gain global control and steal our freedom using control rays emitted by cell phones...




*tackles Horacio to the ground and casts cure disease, calm emotions and deep slumber on him. 

Easy there... Everyone stand back. He'll be alright in a min... or rather in a few days or maybe whenever my last spell wears off.


----------



## Horacio

Kirinke, I knew you were only a minion of the alien powers, don't dare to approach!!! 
_Horacio hides behind Gez_


----------



## Ashwyn

Horacio said:
			
		

> Kirinke, I knew you were only a minion of the alien powers, don't dare to approach!!!
> _Horacio hides behind Gez_



Silly Horacio, anyone with Douglas Adams in their signature can't be evil! Or at least not that bad.


----------



## Horacio

And what about you, a teddy bear who speaks, I'm sure you're also part of the conspiracy!

Where did I put my pills? Oh, damn, aliens have hidden them to drive me crazy!

I blame Piratecat


----------



## kirinke

Horacio said:
			
		

> And what about you, a teddy bear who speaks, I'm sure you're also part of the conspiracy!
> 
> Where did I put my pills? Oh, damn, aliens have hidden them to drive me crazy!
> 
> I blame Piratecat




*looks dissapointed. 
darn. I guess my spells fizzled.....
*cracks up and rolls on the floor, laughing hysterically....


----------



## Desdichado

So, is this whole "new smily" thing a hoax, or what?


----------



## Umbran

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> So, is this whole "new smily" thing a hoax, or what?




Well, it's been three weeks since P-cat said the eye-rolling dude was going, and there would be replacements.  I don't see anything new, and is the old one still around?  



Looks like.  Hoax or not, the only thing that's changed is that this smiley is no longer in the "clickable smilies" list.


----------



## Desdichado

Yeah, hoax is probably the wrong word.  Vaporware, perhaps.   <==just because I still can.


----------



## Hypersmurf

Bwaha!  It's gone, it's gone, all gone!

The rolleyeses are _dead_!

Teeheeheehee!

-Hyp.


----------



## Desdichado

Oohh, they're gone!  But no new smilies to take their place.  Unless these gray "ghost" smilies are supposed to be new.  Other than the fact that they look like the old smilies dead three weeks (and the "embarrassed" smilie looks like an accident in a make-up trailer) I wouldn't exactly call them new, though.


----------



## Henry

test


----------



## Desdichado

Henry said:
			
		

> test



The problem with the "confused" smily is that, depending on what style you're using, the question marks over his head don't always appear.  I don't know if it's possible to have smily color be different for different styles, but it should be.


----------



## Piratecat

I decided not to bother, since I'd just have to redo it again with the new board software. We'll probably swap out all of the current smilies now; they're pretty ugly.


----------



## Storminator

Where's the Evil smiley? Rat bastard DMs need evil smilies!

PS


----------



## Horacio

So, two weeks after our dear  is gone, do you miss it?


----------



## Harlock

HellHound said:
			
		

> Bah.
> 
> _kidding, good riddance_




... You're still alive?  As much as I agree with you, if I say I don't will you find more time to post?


----------



## Gez




----------



## Horacio

damned cheating Frenchman!


----------



## Desdichado

Naturally!  I decided it was time to pull out a custom smily routine for those "smily emergencies" when the emotion you want just isn't in the current roster.


----------



## Nifelhein

I miss him...  At least the ghostly smiles are now gone too!


----------

